# Introducing my cats



## happygoose (Feb 16, 2009)

Im new and i thought i would introduce my cats!!  
This is Tina, she is 1 and a half. She is a mixture of breeds, we bought her from the pet shop. she had a litter of kittens about 3 months ago. she had 6 but the first 2 died. we gave them all to homes except one that we kept. Tina is so cute, she loves cuddles!

View attachment 16791


View attachment 16792


And this is Sumo, one of tinas kittens. We kept him. He is crazy, a typical kitten lol! Tina and him love each other so much!! they are so cute together! Sumo just loves running and jumping and being crazy, the only time he sits still is if he is sleeping. lol! He is so gorgeous!


----------



## happygoose (Feb 16, 2009)

does anyone knwo why 2 of the pics wont work:confused1:


----------



## mckitty (Jan 11, 2009)

the ones i can see look gorgeous, ginger mum looks like shes smiling 

i think someone will be along soon to help with the other attachments, are they all the same kind of files ?


----------



## MattDe (Dec 15, 2008)

Lovely cats


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

wow what beautiful ginger tabbies  very nice indeed


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Very sweet kitties . Shame the other attatchments didn't work - sometimes it happens if the file is too big:sad:


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

Gorgeous cats...lovely pics.


----------



## happygoose (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks everyone! The ginger is Tinas baby boy, sumo. the ones that didnt work are of tina, the mum. she is grey with some white and cream colours on her. All the photos are from the same camera and the same folder so i dont know why they didnt work. ill try again.
Tina the mum.


----------



## happygoose (Feb 16, 2009)

YAY!!! it worked!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2009)

congrats  doesn't she have some lovely markings - pretty girl.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

happygoose said:


> YAY!!! it worked!!


And lovely pictures they are too! Tina is very pretty - I love the markings on her tummy


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

They are beautiful cats thanks for sharing.


----------

